# Time is coming..



## Ninamarie (Feb 14, 2010)

Hello,

I read the post about Sally and I am in the same boat.

I have a 12 yr old GSD/Hound mix her name is spinner and we found out yesterday that she has Nodules on one of her lungs most likely cancer. 

About a week ago we took her in for she was congested and breathing hard so chalked it up to a doggy cold. Got some antibiotics and tht was that. Soon after she stopped eatting and only eating people food in sml amounts. We noticed that she was losing weight and not getting better. So tuesday(yesterday) took her in and did xrays and he had a fever of 104..

Dr came back showed us the xrays and we saw the 3 spots on her lung. 
Talked about treatment but at this point no it really wouldn't do much and might kill her faster. Not an option. So we asked for pain meds and the dr agreeed to yes that would be best and make her comfortable and to be at home with us. 

It's only a matter of days/weeks untill she fades to a better place. Spinner has eatten a few pieces of turkey/roast beef but not her dogfood. She has been drinking and peeing ok. She wags her tail when we wake up and go see her in her and Chewy's room. she has been such a good dog for so long and we know what comes with owning big dog breeds. 

It's never easy and I pray that she goes in her sleep and is at peace when she does.


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

So sorry you and Spinner are going through this. Glad the vet gave her meds to make her more comfortable for the time being. Cherish every moment. Many thoughts and hugs to you.


----------



## Ninamarie (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks. Spinner is just chilling in the sun right now in the back yard. She is so cute. we will miss her when she leaves us.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

nina i am so sorry about spinner. i want to say to you tho that it is usually the exception rather than the rule that they "go peacefully in their sleep", and more often than not, they need our help. please be there for her if/when she needs you to be. thoughts are with you.

bless your heart spinner.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

I agree with Katieliz, the most important thing that you can do is be there for them and be prepared to make decisions for them. I used a hospice vet for end of life care and it made thing easier. Felony passed a week ago, on her couch, with a bully stick in her mouth surrounded by her family under a vet's supervision. This is a comfort to me,


----------



## Ninamarie (Feb 14, 2010)

We took our girl in this afternoon to sy goodbye. He coulding get into the house and her rear just went out from under her. It was peacefull and we all were there whenshe passed.


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Ninamarie (Feb 14, 2010)

We took our girl in this afternoon to sy goodbye. She was tring to come into the house but couldn't get up the 2 steps and her rear just went out from under her. It was peacefull and we all were there when she passed.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It sounds like Spinner was a happy and sweet girl, and that you gave her a great life. I hope you can take some comfort in the fact that you did the right thing and helped her pass peacefully with all of her family around her. Rest in peace, Spinner :angel:


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

Ninamarie said:


> We took our girl in this afternoon to sy goodbye. She was tring to come into the house but couldn't get up the 2 steps and her rear just went out from under her. It was peacefull and we all were there when she passed.


Glad it was peaceful and surrounded by the people she loved. I feel great sadness for you....I am someone who this reality creeps closer and closer everyday...I hope you find comfort in knowing you gave her 12 great years and gave her the gift of peace and comfort when she needed it most.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

i am so very sorry for the great loss of your spinner. thank you for being there for her. they are all so incredibly special. take care.

rip spinner, good girl.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

So sorry..glad that you were with her


----------



## Ninamarie (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks we are all doing ok now we need to focus on Chewy and make sure he gets the attention and love now that his buddy is gone. I hope he copes well. If not I know where to come for help.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

I posted on your picture posting, but have to add that breaks my heart. I'm so sorry.
I'm glad y'all were with her at the end.


----------



## Ninamarie (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks Carrie. Spinn was a good girl and a cutie. She'd make us laugh when she would play like a puppy with chewy in the back yard. sweet.


----------



## dakotachloe (Dec 27, 2011)

So sorry about Spinner. We just lost our Duncan a week and a half ago. I'm glad you were able to be with her.


----------

